# Need help with a Feral pigeon



## Tigajune (Jan 5, 2008)

I have also found a feral pigeon baby & I am feeding it by syringe. I am unable to keep it as a pet since i already have 5 cats, 2 dogs and small children. I am wanting to keep it until I feel it is ready to release but don't know how to go about a way to safely release it into the wild? Can anyone help me with this? Thanks!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Tigajune said:


> I have also found a feral pigeon baby & I am feeding it by syringe. I am unable to keep it as a pet since i already have 5 cats, 2 dogs and small children. I am wanting to keep it until I feel it is ready to release but don't know how to go about a way to safely release it into the wild? Can anyone help me with this? Thanks!


Where are you located, that is, what is the nearest large city?


----------



## Tigajune (Jan 5, 2008)

*Pigeon Help*



TheSnipes said:


> Where are you located, that is, what is the nearest large city?


I am located in Tampa, Florida.


----------



## poppet (Dec 26, 2007)

Take a look at this link, to a thread that is very helpful! http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10874


----------



## Tigajune (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the good link. I'm not sure what to do. I am pregnant and everyone is upset that I am taking care of/feeding this bird. I know there is a risk of disease/toxoplasmosis & unsure what to do. I have gloves and wash thoroughly when done feeding. My husband is wanting to take him to a vet who will then send the bird to a wild-life rehab place but i know they will just euthanize it. I am worried because there are raptors all over the place where I live and I am afraid I will go through weeks of care only to release it to be eaten by a bigger bird! My friend feeds a group of pigeons but it is near a busy road and she says they get eaten all the time by the raptors. Well, this is my dilemma now- I'm not sure how to keep it from becoming to domesticated but can't keep it because of small children, cats, dogs, etc. in the house. I know noone wants a baby pigeon! If my circumstances were different I wouldn't mind keeping it forever.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Tigajune said:


> Thanks for the good link. I'm not sure what to do. I am pregnant and everyone is upset that I am taking care of/feeding this bird. I know there is a risk of disease/toxoplasmosis & unsure what to do.


If you are concerned about Toxoplasmosis then, with 5 cats and 2 dogs the pigeon is the least of your risks. 

Wikipedia:

"Toxoplasmosis is a parasitic disease caused by the protozoan Toxoplasma gondii.[1] The parasite infects most warm-blooded animals, including humans, but the primary host is the felid (cat) family"

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Toxoplasmosis, as John mentioned is not common among birds. I wouldn't worry about it.

Have you contacted our member turkey? She lives in your area and I am sure she would have some advice.
You will have to pm her as she isn't posting much lately.

Reti


----------



## Tigajune (Jan 5, 2008)

What does pm mean?? I would love to talk to Turkey if she is in the area. 

As for the toxoplasmosis- that is what the internet said. My animals are all indoors, the cats have been tested and my doctor said they pose very little risk. My vet, doctor, the internet and the poison control all advised against handling a wild bird while pregnant- I'm not meaning to start an argument about this, I have been handling it daily- it is just a concern of mine and I am wanting to find a place for this bird.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Tigajune,

I just moved your posts to its own thread so everyone can address your issues.

PM is private message. You can private message to other members. I will send a message or e-mail to Turkey.

I just sent you a PM.

Thank you for helping this youngster.


----------



## Tigajune (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you so much- this has been pretty stressful because I just want to do the right thing. I am worried the baby will never get to the point of being self sufficient- I feel like it is already getting attached to us. But then it is so cute and seems so healthy I can't bear to take it somewhere to get euthanized either!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Tigajune said:


> What does pm mean??





> PM is private message. You can private message to other members.


Welcome to Pigeon Talk, Tigajune.  

Thank you so very much for helping this sweet baby. 

To access the pm/email options, click on the user's name (to whom you want to contact), then click _'view public profile'_. On the right side of the profile you'll see the *Contact Info.* section. Click on either send an email or private message. 
PM's are set up for short messages only. If you lave lots to say, best send an email.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Tigajune said:


> Thank you so much- this has been pretty stressful because I just want to do the right thing. I am worried the baby will never get to the point of being self sufficient- I feel like it is already getting attached to us. But then it is so cute and seems so healthy I can't bear to take it somewhere to get euthanized either!!


Pigeons do make wonderful pets, and the babies do get attached to you when they are dependent on you for feedings and love. I have two such sweet birds. You don't have to take it anywhere, hopefully we can help find someone to adopt it when the time comes.


----------



## Tigajune (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks- do you really think there would be someone to adopt this bird? I am going to start calling around to vets offices again tomorrow but am afraid they will just have me drop it off and animal control will come take it. I can drive it pretty far for a good home but my husband is getting anxious to move it along. Does anyone have any ideas of where to even look for an adoptive home? - I can help pay for it's care if needed. Maybe there is a safe place to release it with an established colony?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Moderator, could this somehow also be cross-posted in the 'available for adoption' area?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Have you contacted Turkey?
I just checked our resources sections and I see Turkey (Julie) is on there and there is also he phone #. There are several places you could call in your area.

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm



Reti


----------



## Teot (Jan 7, 2008)

from what I know, vets don't care about pigeons much. I remember finding a starling and asking a vet for help. They said they don't help common feral birds as they may contain diseases etc.. I hope someone can adopt the lil one!


----------



## Tigajune (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi there- We are all so upset this morning because when we got up the baby pigeon had died in the night. He seemed so good yesterday and ate well and was talking and seemed so healthy- now we are all really upset and confused as to what happened. Anyway, I just wanted to let everyone know- we are all crying and wondering what went wrong. I know it could have been sick or injured since we have only had it for 3 days but it really seemed so good and strong yesterday- we were amazed at what a couple days of care did for it. Well, thank you all for all your help and I'm sorry things ended up the way they did. We are sad today so keep us in your thoughts.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Tigajune said:


> Hi there- We are all so upset this morning because when we got up the baby pigeon had died in the night. He seemed so good yesterday and ate well and was talking and seemed so healthy- now we are all really upset and confused as to what happened. Anyway, I just wanted to let everyone know- we are all crying and wondering what went wrong. I know it could have been sick or injured since we have only had it for 3 days but it really seemed so good and strong yesterday- we were amazed at what a couple days of care did for it. Well, thank you all for all your help and I'm sorry things ended up the way they did. We are sad today so keep us in your thoughts.


I'm so sorry to hear the baby died. You did everything you could, at least the little one was warm and comfy in your care. Sending a BIG hug to you, as I can understand how you feel. Please visit our site anytime asap, and if you come across another needy bird or baby, perhaps we can help you in a more timely manner.


----------



## Tigajune (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the information & support- you have all been great & I will stop by to see what is going on with all the pigeon friends! I have always loved pigeons too.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry. Pigeons are so good in hiding it when they are sick.

You did a great job in helping this guys. Thank you

Reti


----------

